# Is this forum ONLY for selling TiVo Gear?



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Subject says it all. Is this forum ONLY for selling TiVo Gear and things that help make it work? I have a few electronic things I want to sell like a like new Nest Thermostat and a commercial Thomson DirecTV QAM system (COM100), but I don't want to incur those ridiculous ebay fees and want to reach more than my local area when it comes to Craigslist, as well as the security issues.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> Subject says it all. Is this forum ONLY for selling TiVo Gear and things that help make it work? I have a few electronic things I want to sell like a like new Nest Thermostat and a commercial Thomson DirecTV QAM system (COM100), but I don't want to incur those ridiculous ebay fees and want to reach more than my local area when it comes to Craigslist, as well as the security issues.


From the sticky


> This is the place for you to post, discuss, and share your TiVo-related eBay auctions on TiVoCommunity. If you are looking to buy, post a request... and if you are looking to sell, this is a great place to promote your eBay auction.
> 
> This forum has been created as part of an ongoing effort to maintain and continue to improve TiVoCommunity. To that end, Capable Networks has implemented an unobtrusive and popular method to monetize certain e-commerce links throughout the site, including those to eBay.
> 
> As such, this forum is for eBay links only. Please also note that due to the terms and conditions of TiVoCommunity (view here) posting of e-commerce links with referral codes is prohibited.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

lew said:


> From the sticky


Awesome thanks lew! It was a quick drive by post while I was working yesterday and going through my "Honey Do" list!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This specific forum is for eBay links, the sub forum is for selling directly. I don't think anyone would mind if you posted listings for those other items. They're at least tech items and likely of interest to people on these forums. We might frown upon you trying to sell your couch or your car though.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> This specific forum is for eBay links, the sub forum is for selling directly. I don't think anyone would mind if you posted listings for those other items. They're at least tech items and likely of interest to people on these forums. We might frown upon you trying to sell your couch or your car though.


Oh Ok cool thanks Dan! That was my thought too when I asked quickly the other day. Maybe we should rename it to just a "Electronics Classifieds" forum?

Now where to list that old Chevy van with a couch for the back seat, hmmmmmm..............?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> Oh Ok cool thanks Dan! That was my thought too when I asked quickly the other day. Maybe we should rename it to just a "Electronics Classifieds" forum?
> 
> Now where to list that old Chevy van with a couch for the back seat, hmmmmmm..............?


The Sammy Johns Fan Site, maybe?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

unitron said:


> The Sammy Johns Fan Site, maybe?


I'm not sure I even want to google that name, Unitron!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> I'm not sure I even want to google that name, Unitron!


I'll have you know he was a good North Carolina boy!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

unitron said:


> I'll have you know he was a good North Carolina boy!


  Nice!

I'm more a Sammy Hagar fan myself though, sorry!


----------

